# Clavier Apple /pc



## naas (30 Janvier 2004)

bonjour
a ma boite g un pc portable dell latitude (lassitude?)
ma boite dans un soucis d'ergonomie veux m'offrir un clavier exterieur
et bien sur mqnu il aimerais bien voir un clvier apple
mais du coup question
le clavier apple il marche sur les pc ?
merci :


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2004)

je me reponds a moi meme 
forum us pour la reponse 
encore une fois google est mon ami


----------



## naas (12 Février 2004)

tien et puis meme j'en rajoute une couche
alors apres test en REEL
de mon clavier apple pro fr sur un pc dell lattitue uk
primo windows reconnait un nouveau materiel apple (il a donc deja les drivers ?! uh uh uh)
les touches lettres reagissent comme un clavier fr
par contre les differences comme par exemple l'@ et autres accents sont gérés comme un clavier pc, étrange
bon avec un peu d'huile de coude on penx y arriver !


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (12 Février 2004)

À ma connaissance, un clavier n'a tout simplement pas besoin de driver... (sauf s'il y a des touches non standards - par exemple des touches de lancement rapide).

Par contre, il faut que le mappage des ports corresponde à ton type de clavier... Je suppose que celui sélectionné correspond à un clavier AZERTY PC. Il faudrait choisir un mappage des ports différent, correspondant à un AZERTY Mac... Qui n'est surement pas proposé par défaut pas MS.


----------



## naas (12 Février 2004)

je n'ai strictement rien fait, simplement laissé mon amis (?!) w2k faire... et le resultat est descrit au dessus


----------



## bigornot (20 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens de retrouver dans ma cave un clavier USB apple, qui ressemble beaucoup (je crois que c'est le même) à celui-là :
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/keyboard-apple.jpg

J'ai donc essayé de le brancher sur mon PC (mon mac n'en ayant pas besoin), mais apparemment, un driver est nécessaire...
Quel est le nom de ce driver?
Sera-t-il compatible avec mon PC?

merci beaucoup  !

T.B


----------



## bigornot (20 Février 2005)

Juste une précision :

Mon ordinateur m'affiche :
Keyboard dans une petite fenetre, puis Clavier PIH dans la meme petite fenetre, puis un Assistant d'ajout de matériel-Assistant de matériel détecté s'affiche.


----------



## AkkaG (30 Mai 2005)

BONSOIR, 
je viens de mettre un clavier Apple sur mon PC mais je n arrive pas trouver le bon parametrage pour que les touches correcpondent... c est a dire... pour que le @ se trouve a la bonne place sur le clavier car pour l instant je dois taper une autre touche... 

Si qlq un sait me dire kel son les parametre sous Windows... pour un clavier Apple... car j ai deja pratiquement essaye toutes les version des langues francaise...
`

Merci


----------



## DARKEMUS (30 Mai 2005)

Fichtre, je me suis déjà cassé les dents la dessus y'a deux ans. Et c'est vrai que profiter d'un tel clavier avec ses ports usb est plus que tentant.
J'ai un PC portable (faut pas le dire trop fort), et je n'ai pas trouvé de pilote ni de tableau de concordance. On verra si nos zamis de forums peuvent nous en dire plus


----------



## vador79 (26 Juillet 2005)

Bjr oui moi aussi est un clavier mac g5 mais n'arrive pas a ultiliser certaine touche donc l'@ alors pouvez vous m'aider car il me dit ds la materiel utiliser "peripherique clavier PIH" et imposible de configurer.
merci de m'indiquer la procedure à faire ou comment utiliser la commande pour faire l'@.
mon mail: paillatch[at]hotmail.com
cordialement Vador79 


SVP, évite les effets de style qui rendent la lecture de ton post assez pénible.
Ensuite, on évite absolument les adresses mails complêtes avec la forme @ qui facilite la lecture des robots de spam 
golf
Modérateur


----------

